# Nasty weather on way for Irish Sea



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

Some nasty wind on way, forecast for SW 8 by morning for here in Cork and increasing to F9 / 10 particulary on South Coast and in Irish sea
Hope all out there will be safe and well


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Hear Hear...may all be safe at sea!


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Not wishing to be unkind John, but I hope it does not come over here
Steve


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Steve we are sitting right in the middle of it at moment but Gulpers is near at hand


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

wee bit draughty over here at the moment too Nev


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Southwest 7-SG9 forecast at the mo but, don't worry Nev, we're here!


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Windy night last night (no not that way..) here in the Highlands of Scotland, one look at the synoptic chart this morning clearly shows why.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

SW Gusts of 52 knots at Kinsale Gas Rig.... 41 at Roches Point by entrance
worse due around noon....


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

CED's copping it as well at the moment, Fair Isle's increasing to a S/W Storm 10 soon.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Kris

Thanks for that mate we are sitting 6 miles off Rhyl on anchors


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Rhyl? ... thought you were in Singapore Nev.
Better protect your bottles with pillows mate


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

*Here!*



Coastie said:


> Southwest 7-SG9 forecast at the mo but, don't worry Nev, we're here!


ha ha ha!...thats what he's worried about Chris.

Seriously mate, hope you Coasties dont have too busy a time of it. (Thumb)


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

gdynia said:


> Kris
> 
> Thanks for that mate we are sitting 6 miles off Rhyl on anchors



And I hope you stay there!!!(Jester) (Jester)


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

billyboy said:


> ha ha ha!...thats what he's worried about Chris.
> 
> Seriously mate, hope you Coasties dont have too busy a time of it. (Thumb)



Thanks Billyboy.

So far all is routine.


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Coastie,

Was up on Rocky Coast on Sunday last with my dad, his brother and Andy (Mr. Tomcat) Had been to watch a brave modeller sail his ketch on the lake but she was driven ashore too many times so we went for a walk instead.

Blowing half a hoolie around the corner by the North Stack with some big old seas running. Watched the big Irish Ferries boat go out and she was shipping it obver the sharp end when she was abeam of the North Stack. 

Nothing beats a good old sou'westerly when you have a wee bit of a lee to watch it!


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Lets hope there are no Amateurs daft enough to be out there today chris.

Have a good routine shift mate


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

ddraigmor said:


> Coastie,
> 
> Was up on Rocky Coast on Sunday last with my dad, his brother and Andy (Mr. Tomcat) Had been to watch a brave modeller sail his ketch on the lake but she was driven ashore too many times so we went for a walk instead.
> 
> ...



Oh yes, I love that around here![=P]


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

billyboy said:


> Lets hope there are no Amateurs daft enough to be out there today chris.
> 
> Have a good routine shift mate



Thanks Bill, I hope so too.


----------

